# silver TT, deep gloss glaze?



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

hi there people,

basically im looking for a product that will leave my silver tt with a nice deep gloss show room finish, it does have to come from halfords though as i have vouchers,

what do you cleaning gurus recommend?


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Personally I use Autoglym High Definition Wax. Good results for the price.

http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/product- ... GG&Range=1

A previous thread maybe useful:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=127235&p=1325710&hilit=high+definition#p1325710


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Turtle wax ice leave a really good finish on silver cars.


----------



## Noviisi (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone used Cartec products?

(Cartec Perfect polish and Cartec Gold wax)


----------



## H20RPR (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a silver TT and to start off with i washed,clayed,polished and waxed,i used:

baby bath-Meguiars clay kit-Auto Glym Super Resin polish-Meguiars NXT wax,results were very good

Recently i had just washed and polished the car a few times,nothing special as paint was still feeling smooth etc
(also had halfrauds vouchers) 
so i purchased the auto glym high gloss sealant and my word it has made a hell of a difference!! 
Wash-clay-wash-polish-sealant-wax
I would highly reccomend these products if you dont want to spend a fortune but it will take hours and hours to complete and it is addictive!! :mrgreen:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Meguiars NXT wax  

















DAZ


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

qooqiiu said:


> Turtle wax ice leave a really good finish on silver cars.


Hi, I use turtle wax ice shampoo and then turtle wax ice wax - gives a really nice finish - very easy to use and doesnt leave any white residue any where  
Seasurfer


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

DazTTC
Looks really good . I have just taken some of my car but having difficulty trying to find help with uploading photos - will keep trying.
Seasurfer


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

You need to get something like a photobucket.com account and them copy and paste you pics in your post using the IMG code hope this helps you out mate.

DAZ


----------

